# Bloated but otherwise normal?



## Demigoddess (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey folks!

My (7 week old) kid has a tight, slightly asymmetrical belly. Otherwise, she's still eating fine, jumping and running around... I'm just wondering how concerned I should be. I've been giving her baking soda and messaging her till she burps. What's the next step y'all recommend?

Thanks for letting me outsource my problems to the higher authority of group think. Your experience is appreciated.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello! And welcome to BYH! Glad to have you join us. Sorry to read about your goat. There are many knowlegeable members on here that can help you with your question.
Please feel free to check out the forums and threads for loads of information on any subject that interests you. This forum has alot of information that hopefully will help you with the answers your looking for.
If Ive already said this in another thread, PLEASE, when you can, put your general location in your profile. This can be important to other members and will help members give you better information in regards to climate issues and such.
Also, we love pics, so post them if you can, especially if it may help you show exactly what your concern is and can better address the issue.
I certainly hope you find an answer soon!
Maybe @Goat Whisperer , @Devonviolet can help. I know there are other members who might know more that I didnt tag.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2019)

First,  welcome to Backyard Herd.

As far as the bloating goes, I don’t have any experience with bloat. However, a couple things come to mind. It’s good that you are able to get it to burp, when you give it baking soda. How much baking soda are you giving it?

Is your little girl still nursing on Mama and/or bottle feeding? What kind of feed is this kid eating?  Is it a sweet feed? Has it been out eating weeds? If so, do you know what? What does her poop look like?  Is it goat berries or soft? What color is her poop?

Others who might be able to help are: @babsbag, @Southern by choice, @frustratedearthmother, @goatgurl, @Mini Horses, @Ridgetop, @promiseacres, @NH homesteader,


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 13, 2019)

She looks fine. She does not look bloated at all. They are not always the same on both sides, but she looks fine and she is active. If she was bloating she would not be running around and jumping playing etc.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 13, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> She looks fine. She does not look bloated at all. They are not always the same on both sides, but she looks fine and she is active. If she was bloating she would not be running around and jumping playing etc.



x2


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2019)

When they have a full belly, they bulge on one side. When my ewes look lopsided, it’s time to ruminate on that.


----------



## Demigoddess (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks y'all for the warm welcome. I've been lurking for a long time and really appreciate collective knowledge of this community.

As Southern by Choice and a few of you guessed, she just has a portly shape... and a paranoid, first time, goat mama. 

She's really never had anything but cute little berry poops, she's bottle feeding, loves her Timothy hay and I'm starting to introduce a feed now that the bloat fear is subsiding.

I just needed someone outside of myself to say she was fine, thanks again!


----------

